# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ریاضی مقدم نیا یا ملاک پور

## Ham1

سلام دوستان
برای کسی که ریاضی رو میخواد از صفر شروع کنه و سطح خیلی ضعیفی داره کدوم یک از این دو استاد خوبه؟
کدومشون از از صفر و پایه توضیح میده؟

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

با احترام 
هر دو این اساتید که گفتید باتجربه ان و خب به نوعی برند ریاضی محسوب میشن و همینطور کلی معلم خوب دیگه هم داریم و به خاطر اینکه هر سال کلی دانش آموز با سطح درسی مختلف میرن به کلاسشون باید تقریبا از سطح صفر و پایه تدریس کنن اصلا یکی از ویژگی های کلاس سالیانه همینه 
شما باید از هر کدوم از دبیر ها بخشی رو که مشکل دارید ببینید و تست بزنید و ببینید که با کدوم دبیر بهتر درس رو یاد گرفتید.  و گرنه همه ی معلم ها خوبن. مثلا استاد حیدری خیلی خوبن اما دیدم من نمیتونم خوب بفهمم و  بهتر میتونستم با استاد ملاک پور یاد بگیرم و ریاضی در واقع نقطه قوت من بود ( البته در کنکور که کلا سوپرایز شدم و درصدم شد ۱۶ ) ولی در کل راضی بودم چون ریاضی رو یاد گرفتم ولی کنکور برای من سخت بود  . استاد بابک سادات هم میدونم داره از پایه میگن و کلاس ایشون رو هم نگاهی بندازید. موفق باشید
پ.ن: البته اگر معلمی رو انتخاب کردید دیگه بعدش به هیچ وجه وسواس نداشته باشید با همون جلو برید چون از همه مهم تر تلاش خودتونه .و گرنه ممکنه معلم رتبه یک و من یکی بوده باشه .

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

خیلی سوال سختیه جفتشون خیلی خوبن 
فقط فک کنم مقدم نیا یکم سطح بالاتر از ملاکپور درس میده

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

میگن که ملاک پور بهتره ولی من که از هر دوشون نمونه کار دیدم از مقدم نیا بیشتر خوشم اومد هم فن بیان خوبی داره و هم استایلش باحال تره 
از چند تا از دوست هام هم پرسیدم از شیوه تدریس مقدم نیا بیشتر خوششون اومده بود

----------


## Ham1

> خیلی سوال سختیه جفتشون خیلی خوبن 
> فقط فک کنم مقدم نیا یکم سطح بالاتر از ملاکپور درس میده


منظورتون اینه باید از قبل یه چیزایی بلد باشی؟

----------

